# Update systemu -polkit-gnome problem z kompilacją

## meron11

```
 * Messages for package gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2683:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101'

```

Używam jako środowiska Openboxa ale najwidoczniej ta paczka do czegoś potrzebna ale nie chce się skompilować ,jakiś sposób ?

I drugi "problemik"

```
* IMPORTANT: 33 config files in '/etc' need updating.
```

   Idzie zobaczyć jakie to pliki i co zmienić? Bo w manie konkretnie nie ma...

----------

## zlomek

Przeczytaj o dispatch-conf, który służy do uaktualnienia plików konfiguracyjnych.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-arm.xml?part=3&chap=4

Po nim 

```

emerge -avquDN world

```

i juz nie powinno być problemu z polkitem.

----------

## meron11

Niestety nadal to samo.....

Jakiś inny pomysł?

----------

## Garrappachc

Może pokażesz trochę więcej loga z kompilacji?

----------

## meron11

Proszę:

```
                  polkit-gnome 0.101

                =======================

        prefix:                     /usr

        libdir:                     ${exec_prefix}/lib

        libexecdir:                 ${exec_prefix}/libexec

        bindir:                     ${exec_prefix}/bin

        sbindir:                    ${exec_prefix}/sbin

        datadir:                    /usr/share

        sysconfdir:                 /etc

        localstatedir:              /var/lib

        compiler:                   i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        cflags:                     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare

        cppflags:                   

   introspection:          no

        Maintainer mode:            no

        Building api docs:          no

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101'

Making all in polkitgtk

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101/polkitgtk'

  CC     libpolkit_gtk_1_la-polkitlockbutton.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I.. -I../polkitgtk -I../polkitgtk -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"polkitgtk\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\"   -DPOLKIT_GTK_COMPILATION   -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o libpolkit_gtk_1_la-polkitlockbutton.lo `test -f 'polkitlockbutton.c' || echo './'`polkitlockbutton.c

  CC     example-example.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/polkit-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare    -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o example-example.o `test -f 'example.c' || echo './'`example.c

In file included from ../polkitgtk/polkitgtk.h:27,

                 from example.c:22:

../polkitgtk/polkitgtktypes.h:29:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from polkitlockbutton.h:29,

                 from polkitlockbutton.c:28:

../polkitgtk/polkitgtktypes.h:29:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from polkitlockbutton.c:28:

polkitlockbutton.h:50: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkHBox’

polkitlockbutton.h:65: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkHBoxClass’

polkitlockbutton.h:92: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

polkitlockbutton.c:164: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkWidget’

polkitlockbutton.c:215: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

In file included from ../polkitgtk/polkitgtk.h:28,

                 from example.c:22:

../polkitgtk/polkitlockbutton.h:50: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkHBox’polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_get_type’:

polkitlockbutton.c:218: error: ‘GTK_TYPE_HBOX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:218: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

polkitlockbutton.c:218: error: for each function it appears in.)

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_finalize’:

polkitlockbutton.c:225: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:226: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:227: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:229: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:231: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:232: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:235: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:237: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:238: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:241: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:244: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_get_property’:

polkitlockbutton.c:261: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:265: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:269: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:273: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:277: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:281: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:285: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:289: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:293: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:297: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:301: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:305: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

../polkitgtk/polkitlockbutton.h:65: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘GtkHBoxClass’

../polkitgtk/polkitlockbutton.h:92: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

example.c:28: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

example.c:29: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

example.c:33: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘GtkWidget’

example.c: In function ‘update_one’:

example.c:70: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_label_set_text’

example.c:70: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_label_set_text’

example.c:70: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_LABEL’

example.c:70: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_LABEL’

example.c:70: error: ‘label’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:70: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

example.c:70: error: for each function it appears in.)

example.c: In function ‘update_labels’:

example.c:77: error: ‘system_bus_name_authorized_label’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:77: error: too many arguments to function ‘update_one’

example.c:78: error: ‘unix_process_authorized_label’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:78: error: too many arguments to function ‘update_one’

example.c: In function ‘on_button_changed’:

example.c:92: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:92: error: ‘entry’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:92: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET’

example.c:92: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_WIDGET’

example.c:94: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_set_sensitive’

example.c:94: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_set_sensitive’

example.c: In function ‘main’:

example.c:102: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:102: error: ‘window’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:103: error: ‘label’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:104: error: ‘button’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:105: error: ‘entry’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:106: error: ‘vbox’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:110: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_init’

example.c:110: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_init’

example.c:128: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_window_new’

example.c:128: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_window_new’

example.c:128: error: ‘GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:129: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_window_set_resizable’

example.c:129: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_window_set_resizable’

example.c:129: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WINDOW’

example.c:129: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_WINDOW’

example.c:131: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_vbox_new’

example.c:131: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_vbox_new’

example.c:132: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_container_set_border_width’

example.c:132: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_container_set_border_width’

example.c:132: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_CONTAINER’

example.c:132: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_CONTAINER’

example.c:133: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_container_add’

example.c:133: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_container_add’

example.c:136: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_label_new’

example.c:136: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_label_new’

example.c:137: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_misc_set_alignment’

example.c:137: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_misc_set_alignment’

example.c:137: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_MISC’

example.c:137: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_MISC’

example.c:138: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_label_set_line_wrap’

example.c:138: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_label_set_line_wrap’

example.c:139: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_box_pack_start’

example.c:139: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_box_pack_start’

example.c:139: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_BOX’

example.c:139: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_BOX’

example.c:146: error: ‘system_bus_name_authorized_label’ undeclared (first use in this function)

example.c:152: error: ‘unix_process_authorized_label’ undeclared (first use in this function)polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_property’:

polkitlockbutton.c:325: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_init’:

polkitlockbutton.c:370: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_constructed’:

polkitlockbutton.c:382: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_box_set_spacing’

polkitlockbutton.c:382: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_box_set_spacing’

polkitlockbutton.c:382: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_BOX’

polkitlockbutton.c:382: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_BOX’

polkitlockbutton.c:386: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:387: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:392: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:397: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:397: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_button_new’

polkitlockbutton.c:397: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_button_new’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_button_set_relief’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_button_set_relief’

example.c:154: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_entry_new’

example.c:154: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_entry_new’

example.c:157: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘polkit_lock_button_new’

example.c:157: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘polkit_lock_button_new’

example.c:191: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_show_all’

example.c:191: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_show_all’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_BUTTON’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_BUTTON’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:398: error: ‘GTK_RELIEF_NONE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:400: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:400: error: ‘on_clicked’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:405: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_box_pack_start’

polkitlockbutton.c:405: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_box_pack_start’

polkitlockbutton.c:406: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:411: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:411: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_label_new’

polkitlockbutton.c:411: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_label_new’

polkitlockbutton.c:413: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:419: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_set_no_show_all’

polkitlockbutton.c:419: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_set_no_show_all’

polkitlockbutton.c:419: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:420: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:422: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:424: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

example.c:192: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_window_present’

example.c:192: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_window_present’

example.c:194: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_main’

example.c:194: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_main’

make[2]: *** [example-example.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_class_init’:

polkitlockbutton.c:660: error: ‘PolkitLockButtonClass’ has no member named ‘changed’

polkitlockbutton.c: At top level:

polkitlockbutton.c:677: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘update_state’:

polkitlockbutton.c:694: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:694: error: ‘image’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:696: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:697: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:699: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:701: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:702: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:707: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:714: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:714: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:717: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:718: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:719: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:720: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:725: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:728: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:733: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:734: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:735: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:736: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:742: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_image_new_from_icon_name’

polkitlockbutton.c:742: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_image_new_from_icon_name’

polkitlockbutton.c:742: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:743: error: ‘GTK_ICON_SIZE_SMALL_TOOLBAR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

polkitlockbutton.c:744: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_button_set_image’

polkitlockbutton.c:744: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_button_set_image’

polkitlockbutton.c:744: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:745: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_label_set_text’

polkitlockbutton.c:745: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_label_set_text’

polkitlockbutton.c:745: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_LABEL’

polkitlockbutton.c:745: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_LABEL’

polkitlockbutton.c:745: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:746: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_set_sensitive’

polkitlockbutton.c:746: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_set_sensitive’

polkitlockbutton.c:746: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:748: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_set_tooltip_markup’

polkitlockbutton.c:748: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_set_tooltip_markup’

polkitlockbutton.c:748: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET’

polkitlockbutton.c:748: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘GTK_WIDGET’

polkitlockbutton.c:748: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:749: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:751: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:753: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_hide’

polkitlockbutton.c:753: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_hide’

polkitlockbutton.c:753: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:754: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:758: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_show’

polkitlockbutton.c:758: warning: nested extern declaration of ‘gtk_widget_show’

polkitlockbutton.c:758: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:759: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:762: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘process_result’:

polkitlockbutton.c:781: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:782: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:783: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:784: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:787: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:788: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:789: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:793: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:794: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:801: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:804: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘check_cb’:

polkitlockbutton.c:824: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:837: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:839: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:840: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘initiate_check’:

polkitlockbutton.c:849: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:852: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:854: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:855: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:856: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:859: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘do_sync_check’:

polkitlockbutton.c:874: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:875: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:876: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:883: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘interactive_check_cb’:

polkitlockbutton.c:914: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:927: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:935: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:937: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:938: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: At top level:

polkitlockbutton.c:943: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_get_is_authorized’:

polkitlockbutton.c:991: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_get_can_obtain’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1007: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_get_is_visible’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1022: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_unlock_text’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1039: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1041: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1046: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_lock_text’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1064: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1066: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1071: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_lock_down_text’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1089: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1091: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1096: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_not_authorized_text’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1114: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1116: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1121: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_unlock_tooltip’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1140: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1142: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1147: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_lock_tooltip’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1165: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1167: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1172: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_lock_down_tooltip’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1190: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1192: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1197: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c: In function ‘polkit_lock_button_set_not_authorized_tooltip’:

polkitlockbutton.c:1215: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1217: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

polkitlockbutton.c:1222: error: ‘PolkitLockButton’ has no member named ‘priv’

make[2]: *** [libpolkit_gtk_1_la-polkitlockbutton.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101/polkitgtk'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2682:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.3.2:

 * Fallback PaX marking -m

 *      /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2682:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.101'

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Hmm... Dla mnie to wygląda jakbyś nie miał w ogóle gtk+.

----------

## meron11

Odpada  ,używam aplikacjii i stylki gtk2.0 z powodzeniem  :Smile: 

A poza tym 

```
*  x11-libs/gtk+

      Latest version available: 3.0.9

      Latest version installed: 3.0.8

      Size of files: 16,474 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gtk.org/

      Description:   Gimp ToolKit +

      License:       LGPL-2

```

----------

## Garrappachc

```
emerge -av x11-libs/gtk+:2
```

I potem spróbuj jeszcze raz polkita.

----------

## meron11

```

netbook 50-local.d # emerge -av x11-libs/gtk+:2 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3  USE="cups (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-introspection) -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * gtk+-2.24.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:        cups elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.24.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3 ...

 * Applying gtk+-2.21.3-multilib.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.14.3-limit-gtksignal-includes.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.22.1-old-icons.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...            [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                             [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.24.3/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.24.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.24.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --disable-xinerama --enable-cups=auto --disable-introspection --disable-papi --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... gcc3

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking for CAIRO_BACKEND... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for localtime_r... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  pl

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.3... yes (version 2.28.6)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking ftw.h usability... yes

checking ftw.h presence... yes

checking for ftw.h... yes

checking for GNU ftw extensions... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build dynamic modules... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking immodules to build... 

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking sys/systeminfo.h usability... no

checking sys/systeminfo.h presence... no

checking for sys/systeminfo.h... no

checking sys/sysinfo.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysinfo.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for mediaLib 2.3... checking for mlib_ImageSetStruct in -lmlib... no

checking for gdk-pixbuf-csource... /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... Package egl was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `egl.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'egl', required by 'cairo', not found

 -pthread -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  

Package egl was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `egl.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'egl', required by 'cairo', not found

checking ATK flags... -pthread -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  

Package egl was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `egl.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'egl', required by 'cairo', not found

checking for library containing gethostent... none required

checking for library containing setsockopt... none required

checking for library containing connect... none required

checking for struct sockaddr_un.sun_len... no

checking for cups-config... /usr/bin/cups-config

checking cups/cups.h usability... yes

checking cups/cups.h presence... yes

checking for cups/cups.h... yes

checking for httpGetAuthString... yes

checking cairo-pdf.h usability... no

checking cairo-pdf.h presence... no

checking for cairo-pdf.h... no

configure: error: 

*** Can't find cairo-pdf.h. You must build Cairo with the pdf

*** backend enabled.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5695:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-xinerama' '--enable-cups=auto' '--disable-introspection' '--disable-papi' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5695:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--disable-xinerama' '--enable-cups=auto' '--disable-introspection' '--disable-papi' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3/work/gtk+-2.24.3'

```

No to poszli z cairo :

```
Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25

 * libdrm-2.4.25.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: x11@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux libkms userland_GNU video_cards_intel x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libdrm-2.4.25.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 ...

 * Applying libdrm-2.4.23-solaris.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: libdrm-2.4.25/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: libdrm-2.4.25/build-aux/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build"

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.25/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.25/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.25/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libdrm-2.4.25/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-shared --disable-static --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-udev --enable-intel --disable-nouveau-experimental-api --disable-radeon --disable-vmwgfx-experimental-api --enable-libkms

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to disable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PTHREADSTUBS... yes

checking for clock_gettime... no

checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... yes

checking for supported warning flags... 

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wextra... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wsign-compare... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Werror-implicit-function-declaration... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wpointer-arith... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wwrite-strings... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wstrict-prototypes... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-prototypes... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-declarations... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wnested-externs... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wpacked... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wswitch-enum... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wstrict-aliasing=2... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Winit-self... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wold-style-definition... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-missing-field-initializers... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-unused-parameter... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-attributes... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Winline... yes

checking which warning flags were supported...  -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline

checking for CAIRO... yes

checking for LIBUDEV... yes

checking for native atomic primitives... Intel

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating libkms/Makefile

config.status: creating libkms/libkms.pc

config.status: creating intel/Makefile

config.status: creating intel/libdrm_intel.pc

config.status: creating radeon/Makefile

config.status: creating radeon/libdrm_radeon.pc

config.status: creating nouveau/Makefile

config.status: creating nouveau/libdrm_nouveau.pc

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/modeprint/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/modetest/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/kmstest/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/vbltest/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating include/drm/Makefile

config.status: creating libdrm.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

libdrm 2.4.25 will be compiled with:

  libkms         yes

  Intel API      yes

  vmwgfx API     no

  Radeon API     no

  Nouveau API    no

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build"

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build'

Making all in .

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build'

  CC     libdrm_la-xf86drmHash.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o libdrm_la-xf86drmHash.lo `test -f 'xf86drmHash.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/'`xf86drmHash.c

  CC     libdrm_la-xf86drm.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o libdrm_la-xf86drm.lo `test -f 'xf86drm.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/'`xf86drm.c

  CC     libdrm_la-xf86drmRandom.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o libdrm_la-xf86drmRandom.lo `test -f 'xf86drmRandom.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/'`xf86drmRandom.c

  CC     libdrm_la-xf86drmSL.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o libdrm_la-xf86drmSL.lo `test -f 'xf86drmSL.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/'`xf86drmSL.c

  CC     libdrm_la-xf86drmMode.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o libdrm_la-xf86drmMode.lo `test -f 'xf86drmMode.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/'`xf86drmMode.c

  CCLD   libdrm.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build'

Making all in libkms

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/libkms'

  CC     linux.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o linux.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/linux.c

  CC     intel.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o intel.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/intel.c

  CC     dumb.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o dumb.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/dumb.c

  CC     api.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o api.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/api.c

  CCLD   libkms.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/libkms'

Making all in intel

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/intel'

  CC     intel_bufmgr.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o intel_bufmgr.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel/intel_bufmgr.c

  CC     intel_bufmgr_fake.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o intel_bufmgr_fake.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel/intel_bufmgr_fake.c

  CC     intel_bufmgr_gem.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o intel_bufmgr_gem.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel/intel_bufmgr_gem.c

  CC     mm.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel -I..    -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c -o mm.lo /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/intel/mm.c

  CCLD   libdrm_intel.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/intel'

Making all in tests

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests'

Making all in modeprint

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/modeprint'

  CC     modeprint.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modeprint -I../..    -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modeprint/modeprint.c

  CCLD   modeprint

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/modeprint'

Making all in kmstest

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/kmstest'

  CC     main.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/kmstest -I../..    -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/ -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/kmstest/main.c

  CCLD   kmstest

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/kmstest'

Making all in modetest

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/modetest'

  CC     modetest.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest -I../..    -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/include/drm -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/libkms/ -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -c /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:58:19: error: cairo.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c: In function ‘make_pwetty’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:394: error: ‘cairo_surface_t’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:394: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:394: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:394: error: ‘surface’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:395: error: ‘cairo_t’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:395: error: ‘cr’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:399: error: ‘CAIRO_FORMAT_ARGB32’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25/tests/modetest/modetest.c:405: error: ‘CAIRO_LINE_CAP_SQUARE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [modetest.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests/modetest'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25/work/libdrm-2.4.25'

```

I?

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Dziwne błędy masz, mi to wygląda na jakiś bug portage z zależnościami. Sęk w tym, że libdrm wymaga cairo, ale na odwrót już chyba nie. Masz skompilowane cairo? Jeszcze dziwniejsze jest to, że gtk+:2 miałeś już wcześniej zainstalowane. Kiedy stawiałeś system?

----------

## meron11

Z 2 tyg temu.

----------

## Garrappachc

No, z takimi odpowiedziami to nie oczekuj rychłej pomocy  :Wink: 

----------

## meron11

Hmmm odpowiedziałem na twoje pytanie. Odnośnie cairo to nie mam .... Czytaj logi   :Very Happy:   Gtk wymagało cario to puściłem cairo ale ono w zależnościach ma lidrm które wymaga cairo ,przynajmniej tyle rozumiem z tych logów co dwa posty wyżej... Już nie wiem co robić , nie chcę mi się po 2 tyg stawiać OS jeszcze raz.

----------

## Aktyn

Zaczne od głupich pytań. Zrestartowałeś system?  :Wink: 

Infa pokompliacyjne przeczytałeś?

```
eselect news list
```

Gdzie jest

```
emerge --info
```

?

Co daje:

```
emerge -pvuDN world
```

Co daje"

```
emerge -pv cairo
```

Ewentualnie zamaskuj jakiś pakiet, spróbuj inna wersje.

dodane:

 *meron11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I drugi "problemik"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
etc-update
```

Masz menu, ja z pamięci nie wiem, ale jak dasz wybór nie automatyczny to ci pokaże jaki plik zastępuje oraz co w nim jest.

----------

## meron11

Ad 1. Jadę z chroota z debiana  :Smile: 

AD 2.

```
netbook / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.32-5-686 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-686-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N280_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Apr 2011 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa battery berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icon iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd prediction python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification static-lib svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcb xml xmlrpc xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ad 2.

```
netbook / # emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.101-r1  USE="-doc -examples (-introspection)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.8.0  USE="gnome* -debug -doc (-introspection)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs% -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1 [2.2.10] USE="-vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21 [7.0.20] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.6 [1.4.1] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p1 [6.1_p2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.21.4 [7.20.0-r2] USE="gnutls* ipv6 ldap* ssl -ares -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -static-libs% -test -threads%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35_p10 [2.5.35] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.4 [0.4.3] USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25 [2.4.23] USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1 [1.0.10] USE="lcms -static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r1 [2.14.19] USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.21 [1.20.1-r3] USE="X* -examples" LINGUAS="-ja" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r7 [0.1.12-r5] USE="-debug -doc -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.13 [22.12] USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.2 [1.3.1] USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.12 [0.4.11] USE="-examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r4 [1.2.1-r3] USE="cxx ogg -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -sse -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r7 [0.15.1b-r6] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.8_p1-r1  USE="X* hpn ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/garcon-0.1.7 [0.1.5] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9 [1.0.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.13.0 [1.12.0] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1 [2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.2 [1.4.1] USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21 [2.20.1-r1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.6 [3.7.5] USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -unlock-notify" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.32 [3.28] USE="nls" LINGUAS="pl* -cs -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.24 [1.0.23] USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.12-r1 [1.2.11] USE="ncurses nls readline" LINGUAS="pl* -af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -id -it -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.32 [0.10.31] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.32 [0.10.31] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.32 [0.10.31] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.17 [0.10.16] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.28 [0.10.23] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.2.1 [2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/feh-1.12 [1.9] USE="-test -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/rtorrent-0.8.7-r1 [0.8.7] USE="daemon ipv6 xmlrpc -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r1 [1.4.1] USE="alsa -debug -ntp (-networkmanager%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -radeon" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.18 [2.8.16] USE="nls python" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2 [4.4.5] USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) -lto (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-002 [0.90] USE="python%* zlib -network-cron" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.5 [0.20.4] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r2 [2.6.36-r8] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-167-r1 [151-r4] USE="extras (-selinux) -test (-devfs-compat%) (-old-hd-rules%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.2  USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.21 [0.10.20] USE="-examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.1 [1.9.4] USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.84 [2.02.73-r1] USE="lvm1 readline static -clvm (-cman) (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/farsight2-0.0.26 [0.0.20] USE="python -msn -test -upnp" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6 [1.2.13-r1] USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs% -svga -tslib -xinerama (-esd%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-block/parted-2.3-r2 [2.3] USE="debug device-mapper nls readline (-selinux) -static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.4.0 [1.3.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="nls -bash-completion -debug -doc -remote-access" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.1] USE="X sdl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322  USE="X a52 alsa ass cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 mpg123* network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -vpx -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.17 [0.10.16] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r5 [0.10-r4] USE="X a52 aac%* alsa dvd flac mp3%* mpeg ogg vorbis xv -dv% -dvb -esd -ffmpeg -lame -musepack% -mythtv -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l2 -wavpack% (-mad%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.4.6 [1.3.11-r4] USE="X acl dbus gnutls* jpeg ldap pam perl png python ssl threads%* tiff usb%* -debug% -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static-libs% -xinetd (-avahi%) (-ppds%*) (-static%) (-zeroconf%)" LINGUAS="pl* -da% -de -es -eu% -fi% -fr -id -it -ja -ko% -nl% -no% -pt% -pt_BR% -ru% -sv -zh% -zh_TW (-en%) (-et%) (-he%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/bluez-4.91 [4.87] USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer* usb -attrib -caps -debug -health -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -pnat -test-programs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6-r2  USE="nls -examples" LINGUAS="pl* -af -be -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fi -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -is -it -la -lt -nl -no -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -uk -vi" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-pl-6.0.20061121.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2 [4.6.3-r2] USE="exceptions iconv qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -freetds -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2 [4.6.3] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2 [4.6.3-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -egl% -gtkstyle% -nas -nis -pch -private-headers% -raster -trace -xinerama (-gtk%)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2 [4.6.3] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -kde -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2)

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.4 [2.8.1-r2] USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs -test% -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2 [4.6.3] USE="accessibility%* exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.4 [1.28.3-r1] USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.4-r1 [1.3-r3] USE="-doc% -test% (-tools%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2  USE="dbus gnutls* qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -madwifi (-ps3) -wimax -wps" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.8  USE="cups -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.2 [2.32.0-r1] USE="ldap policykit -debug -doc (-introspection)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1 [2.22.0-r1] USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.16.4 [0.14.5] USE="cairo cxx jpeg lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions (-introspection) -jpeg2k (-abiword%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.01 [8.71-r6] USE="X cups gtk* -bindist -djvu -idn% -jpeg2k (-cairo%*)" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5  USE="gtk* usb -debug -imagemagick" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.1-r1  USE="gnome-keyring* -avahi -doc -fat -nautilus -remote-access" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-2.0-r1  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm wifi* -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -system-sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3  USE="-doc -glade -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1_p201011173 [10.2.153.1_p201011173] USE="(-32bit) (-64bit) -bindist (-multilib) -vdpau" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.9 [3.0.8] USE="cups (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-introspection) -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/gmrun-0.9.2-r1  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/ekg-1.8_rc1-r1 [1.7] USE="gif gtk%* jpeg ncurses python readline spell ssl zlib (-threads%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/firefox-bin-4.0  USE="startup-notification" LINGUAS="pl* -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_ZA -eo -es -es_ES -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.3 [4.8.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r2  USE="gnome* perl python xulrunner -kde -mono -networkmanager -test -vala -webkit" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.6  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7  USE="bluetooth gdu gnome* gnome-keyring* http udev -archive -avahi -bash-completion -cdda -doc -fuse -gphoto2 -ios -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.2-r1 [2.32.2] USE="gnome-keyring* ipv6 ldap weather -doc -kerberos -test (-ssl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.28 [0.10.23] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.5_rc1 [1.7.3.4-r1] USE="blksha1 curl gtk* iconv perl python%* threads webdav -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.11.0  USE="X gnome* gstreamer opengl sdl tiff -debug -doc -odbc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/blueman-1.21-r1  USE="gnome* nls policykit -network -pulseaudio" 0 kB

Total: 100 packages (71 upgrades, 11 new, 3 in new slots, 15 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 9 blocks

```

Ad 3

```
netbook / # emerge -pv cairo

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.25 [2.4.23] USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -radeon -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.2  USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1  USE="X opengl qt4 svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -static-libs" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

